# My late Igors grand-drake!



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi! 
Just wanted to show you this handsome duck. I used to own a family of ducks. Sadly the father and mother duck were taken by a fox. I gave the ducklings up to a lady with a small holding giving them much more safety and friends(other ducks and geese). 
The original ducks have now flown free but left an egg before they left which has hatched into a gorgous duck who thinks he's a human!
Hes the sweetest thing, more like a dog than a duck, he enjoys coming inside(like his granddad) and follows humans and comes to call. 
He really looks like his Granddad who I really really miss!

















XxX


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, what is this gorgeous fella's name?? He is quite the looker.  We always had ducks when I was growing up, and more often than not, there was one in the bathtub at any given time.  I remember Olly who also thought he was a person and came in the house whenever he got the chance. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh! He is very handsome! What breed is this good lookin' fellow?

Terry


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

His name is Dexter. His grandad we think was an East Indian Duck cross, and his Grandmother a Call duck cross. He's not a pedigree duck but he's so cute and has a wonderful personality!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is such a handsome guy. 
Thanks for sharing his pics.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a great name! He is very handsome.
Ducks make such wonderful companions. Most people just haven't a clue. I'm so sorry about his mom and dad. I had that happen here with Raccoons being the culprits and killing my sweet Lt. Biscuit. [ That was before I knew all birds needed to be locked up tight once the sun went down.]
I was just heartbroken.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dexter is one handsome DUDE! 

I hope he has a long and happy life.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

What a beautiful little human! I didn't know they came that pretty.


----------

